# Low humidity during flower



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

Even tho the buds in my grow tent look to be healthy and happy the humidity has been running low like this morning only 27%. The temperature is 78F. I haven’t worried to much as my plants are pretty much crammed in the tent using each other as support in some areas and I didn’t want to risk moisture under the canopy. I’m sure I could get the humidity up some by either putting some water in the tent or maybe a humidifier outside the tent or by using my oil diffuser without oil inside the tent which I did once to get the humidity up during the veg cycle. My question is I’m within a couple weeks of watching trichomes develop to ripening in the tent. Should I worry about this low humidity during the last couple weeks of flower and try to up the humidity a bit in their last couple weeks of life?


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 16, 2022)

lower humidity is ok for last couple weeks of flower.  I think you should be OK until about 20%.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

Sweet… no worries then. plan To dry in the same tent. Will make sure humidity temps are right for that…


----------



## Bugus_Monkey (Jan 16, 2022)

I have been wondering and researching drying.  I just cut and every place I have to dry for the most part is low humidity.  Garage.  Not sure if I should be adding a humidifier to a closet with string tied across the inside of it.  Several threads suggested 60% RH for drying.  ?????  I'm guessing I just answered that question for myself.  ??


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I have been wondering and researching drying.  I just cut and every place I have to dry for the most part is low humidity.  Garage.  Not sure if I should be adding a humidifier to a closet with string tied across the inside of it.  Several threads suggested 60% RH for drying.  ?????  I'm guessing I just answered that question for myself.  ??


This is my first grow and I will be chopping my plants down soon and decided that the tent would be the best place to dry it as my tent is in my furnace room that has a nice window to both vent and open to lower the nice warm temp my utility room provides for free. I plan to dry on a rack inside my tent as  hanging and separating five different plants I felt would be easier even tho I know there are those that frown upon not hanging. I plan to do a wet trim and leave the buds on the stems and rotate daily so they can dry uniform and not squish the buds. I may do the dry differently on my next grow but I’m gonna try this out this time since I have time to babysit their every moment and dedicating a whole room of reefer hanging about is not an option for me (although would love to walk thru one of these rooms…) I will somehow try to get my humidity up to over 50% in the tent but worry about putting anything actually inside the tent to provide this moisture thinking that it may effect the drying process. Maybe I will add humidity outside the tent opening in the room instead to bring it up. Is 60% RH correct? And what temperature is suggested by my new group of friends here For drying?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bugus_Monkey said:


> I have been wondering and researching drying.  I just cut and every place I have to dry for the most part is low humidity.  Garage.  Not sure if I should be adding a humidifier to a closet with string tied across the inside of it.  Several threads suggested 60% RH for drying.  ?????  I'm guessing I just answered that question for myself.  ??


In low humidity's your buds will dry much faster and you need to watch them closely 
There are ways to slow the dry by doing it inside a sealable container with bud inside a brown paper grocery bag , the paper absorbs the moisture and being inside the container with lid keeps it from drying to fast, ie tupperware (bin with lid) or even a fresh clean garbage can with lid.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

I shoot for 60% Humidity and 60degs temp for best results, have a small electronic humidity meter in your drying area or container so you know exactly what you are dealing with.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Just a friends way that I do similar
o dry to fast is your worst enemy.
Dry to slow it molds is your second worst.

To fast gives a hay-lawn clipping stink.
Stem snapping = way over dry and trashed. 






hang just long enough for the smallest buds to firm back up. Then it gets stripped off in thumb sized buds into cut down paper bags.




Stacked in a closed container overnight this works out perfect and in 7-10 days I'm done and dried to exactly 62% and it can go in jars with no burping needed.

I'm in a very low humidity zone so what works here may not work for for a more humid zone.


----------



## pute (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I shoot for 60% Humidity and 60degs temp for best results, have a small electronic humidity meter in your drying area or container so you know exactly what you are dealing with.


Yup


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

pute said:


> Yup


Whats a Hup


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

I just cut a batch that been in the 30's RH.  No probs, just watch the quick dry.

Bubba


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 16, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I just cut a batch that been in the 30's RH.  No probs, just watch the quick dry.
> 
> Bubba


Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Bubba (Jan 16, 2022)

I usually fight humidity, so this is the sole thing I "embrace" winter for....low humidity!  It's the little things.

Bubba


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 16, 2022)

Low humidity rocks during the growth cycle of the plant. It really lowers the chance of any type of mold spore to hatch and infect your plants.

So yeah , your plants will be A-OK until harvest.

We are blessed with real low humidity out here on the high plains of eastern Colorado

it is not uncommon to have 10-15% humidity for weeks at a time

of course we humans love the low humidity combined with high temperatures so these carbon units enjoy high heat and low humidity , very pleasant

Now as far as drying and curing , like my brother from another mother Rosterman said , ya have to keep a close eye on the plants when drying

that is an understatement cause let me tell you this , when it gets around 10 - 20% humidity and plants are harvested and hanging , I swear to Atlas I can hang some flowers and they are ready to debone in 3 days!!

and then when they are deboned , we put the flowers in 3-4 gallon totes with lids

and we have to open and close the lids 3-4 times a day until they get a little easier to manage

it is a delicate balancing act to properly cure and dry cannabis flowers and it is a LOT of trial and error

but cannabis is pretty forgiving and if some of it gets to dry we throw in a flour tortilla and it usually moistens right back up

it I hate to do the tortilla thing , that just shows me that I was slacking and not checking the moistness of the flowers on a regular schedule

anyway………..I’m rambling cause we are waking and baking with some c99 that is 14 months cures and is still crumbly moist and rolls great joints…

I hate rolling joints with dry dusty weed!



this size of colas are dry sometimes in 3 days


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> In low humidity's your buds will dry much faster and you need to watch them closely
> There are ways to slow the dry by doing it inside a sealable container with bud inside a brown paper grocery bag , the paper absorbs the moisture and being inside the container with lid keeps it from drying to fast, ie tupperware (bin with lid) or even a fresh clean garbage can with lid.


I’m gonna try to get as close to 60/60 as I can in the dry tent. Hopefully no lights will help bring the humidity up a bit. I just have to open the window a bit to bring down the temp from its current 78. Don’t want it drying to quick


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Low humidity rocks during the growth cycle of the plant. It really lowers the chance of any type of mold spore to hatch and infect your plants.
> 
> So yeah , your plants will be A-OK until harvest.
> 
> ...


Wow that’s a beautiful cola, go USA I’d say. Those plants outside in pots?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 16, 2022)

Hope I don’t have to resort to the tortilla thing but good to know there is help if it does happen. Hopefully I can keep the humidity up in the tent. low humidity here too most all winter. Enjoy your C99


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Wow that’s a beautiful cola, go USA I’d say. Those plants outside in pots?



outside the in the ground


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 18, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> outside the in the ground


Nice, don’t think I’m brave enough to put my first outdoor grow right in the dirt but I’ll bet they grow much better than in the pots I planned to use. Maybe I’ll at least try one this way.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> outside the in the ground


How big a hole do I need to dig for an in ground plant and what should I put in it to get it ready for spring?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice, don’t think I’m brave enough to put my first outdoor grow right in the dirt but I’ll bet they grow much better than in the pots I planned to use. Maybe I’ll at least try one this way.


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> How big a hole do I need to dig for an in ground plant and what should I put in it to get it ready for spring?



hey there….

size of hole depends on size of plant when transplanted

for example , I veg my plants indoors in the early spring and I like to get them 3-4 feet tall and in 5 gallon buckets and hardened off before transplanting outdoors

then I dig a hole about the size of the 5 gallon bucket , maybe a little deeper , then I put about a gallon of ProMix in the bottom of the hole and sometimes I throw in a handful of time released ferts , like Osmocote 

for smaller plants I dig smaller holes ….as a general rule , I try to dig a hole about 3-5 times bigger than the container they are growing in if that makes sense

the garden area is tilled about a foot deep and has a lot of chicken manure on it and in it from the 10+ years of growing in that same area , about 30’ x 60’ 

hardening off the plants to acclimatize them to outdoor temps and synchronizing the outdoor hours of daylight with the indoor lights is also a challenge

all the best


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> hey there….
> 
> size of hole depends on size of plant when transplanted
> 
> ...


So your dirt where you are planting is enriched with all those goodies from the year before. My dirt is where I plan to remove an azalea bush and put it in its place. What can I give my dirt now to help in the spring?  I have lots of worms here. My vegetable garden squares are full of them, so is the whole yard. I’m thinking this alone would help but was wondering if I should put anything in now to help in the spring. I don’t have access to good chicken ****.  Also about the light challenge, do you think if I leave my lights on all day in the tent and just dim them really low at night it would help with the challenge of the transformation from inside to outside. I have LEDs and although it would be a nightly effort it may be worth a try. It’s not real dark around here at night outside like it is in my tent with the lights off.


----------



## kevinn (Jan 19, 2022)

My 2 cents is that if you have a good inside grow situation, stay there.  I have lost more than 1 crop to bud rot here in VA.  September is always hot, rainy and humid.  At least where I am.   A lot of hard work, to just have to throw in trash.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 19, 2022)

kevinn said:


> My 2 cents is that if you have a good inside grow situation, stay there.  I have lost more than 1 crop to bud rot here in VA.  September is always hot, rainy and humid.  At least where I am.   A lot of hard work, to just have to throw in trash.


There will always some kind of action going on in the inside tent. Just thought I’d give the outside thing a try this spring too. Looks like we are both in the same area south of the mason dixon. I have a lot of shade in my yard but sunshine here and there. I have had good luck with vegetables here outside and seem to have reasonably good soil throughout the yard. My biggest problem will be with critters although there are ways to deal with that too according to my new friends here. So sorry about your crop you had to trash. I know that must be a bummer. I would cry I’m sure…


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So your dirt where you are planting is enriched with all those goodies from the year before. My dirt is where I plan to remove an azalea bush and put it in its place. What can I give my dirt now to help in the spring?  I have lots of worms here. My vegetable garden squares are full of them, so is the whole yard. I’m thinking this alone would help but was wondering if I should put anything in now to help in the spring. I don’t have access to good chicken ****.  Also about the light challenge, do you think if I leave my lights on all day in the tent and just dim them really low at night it would help with the challenge of the transformation from inside to outside. I have LEDs and although it would be a nightly effort it may be worth a try. It’s not real dark around here at night outside like it is in my tent with the lights off.




from the sounds of it , your dirt sounds good

we top dress our plants with stuff like bat and seabird guano and my favorite , worm castings , feeding them 2-3 times a month…

or we make teas and feed them 2-3 times a month….otherwise just regular tap water and rain when we have it

here is the dealio on transitioning from indoor to outdoor ; when vegging indoors I keep lights on 24-7 or at least 16-8

so if I put them outdoors from 24 hours of light to say 12 hours of light , that plant will most likely start to flower

so the trick is to get them outdoors when there is enough light to keep them in veg until the fall

or you can manipulate the outdoor light by adding some outdoor lighting and turn the light on an hour early before sun comes up and leaving them on for an hour after sun goes down….

but that is a hassle , we have done it successfully several times

what works best for us is when we have plants in 5 gallon buckets we set them outdoors as soon as it’s warm enough , mostly early March and most of April….

but we bring them in every night and keep them under the lights for an hour or two

that is a hassle too but not so much because my garage faces south and it’s easy to move 20-30 buckets in and out twice a day

so yeah , taking the plants in and out as much as possible is the hardening off process that works for us

im sure there are many other ways


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 19, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> from the sounds of it , your dirt sounds good
> 
> we top dress our plants with stuff like bat and seabird guano and my favorite , worm castings , feeding them 2-3 times a month…
> 
> ...


Thanks for your detailed response. Do you think it would help if I started seeds in February under lights then put them outside in March when they are just out of the seedling stage just starting the veg stage? Would there be less chance of them going into flower at that stage than putting them out at a later stage in veg possibly making it easier to get use to being outside earlier?  I usually start my garden early as we don’t usually have anymore freeze by March. I usually start my veggie seeds inside and transplant them out in the dirt in early March with my fingers crossed that we won’t get any more freeze. I could leave them in their pots outside and bring them in by a window if we happen to get a cold night. How warm does the outside temp need to be before putting them out? Thanks again


----------



## bigsur51 (Jan 20, 2022)

You are welcome

you can put them outside anytime it’s above freezing

the secret is to keep them in veg and synchronization with outdoor light so they don’t flower to early and then it’s a mess to get them to revert back to veg

the simplest way is just to wait until May 15-30 to put them out


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 20, 2022)

If your outside soil is questionable I do this
I dig a hole aprrox the size of 10 gals (2- 5 gal buckets or more) 
Then fill that hole back up with a good store bought product of your choice
ie Fox farm ocean or alike 
You can add Pro mix at bottom as @bigsur51 stated above and mix in some perlite to the Fox farm for drainage,
Plant the plant as you would in a pot,


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jan 20, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If your outside soil is questionable I do this
> I dig a hole aprrox the size of 10 gals (2- 5 gal buckets or more)
> Then fill that hole back up with a good store bought product of your choice
> ie Fox farm ocean or alike
> ...


I had great luck with the ocean in the tent. This sounds good thanks. I’ll b digging a big hole and filling it up with good dirt then


----------

